# Corn salad



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 26, 2020)

Wife went to the store this morn on the weekly grocery run. She decided along with bacon, swiss, shroom burgers, she wanted me to make some corn salad. The recipe I use is a modified Ina Garten recipe. Originally this a completely raw salad but I dont care for raw onion or peppers. It also calls for basil instead of cilantro, so use whichever you prefer.

So hardware is:
5 ears of corn, shucked
Approx 1/2 red onion sliced and held together with skewers
1 poblano
1 jalapeno








Software:
3 tablespoons of olive oil
3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar
Abour 1/2 bumch of cilantro
1/2 teaapoon salt and pepper each 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Next, heat application, fire up your favorite outdoor high heat cooking device. Bring up to a med/high heat and put the shucked ears of corn, onion slices and peppers on the grill. Blister the peppers and stash in a plastic bag and cook the onions and corn to the desired doneness. I prefer a bit of char on the corn for a bit added depth of flavor. Id already pulled the peppers by the time I rememebered to snap a pict.











By the time the onions and corn are finished cooking, the peppers are ready to peel and dice. Put the peppers in a big mixing bowl, then dice the onions and cut the corn off the cob and toss in the bowl also. Add the olive oil, vinegar, salt and pepper.

Cut the leaves off the cilantro and cut finely and add to the bowl. Now toss everything together and you are done.





This can be eaten warm, but I prefer to make it ahead a few hours or even a day ahead and stash covered in the fridge and serve cold.

Pile of this, burger, some tater tots and a cold beer, will fill the spot tonite.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks great. I do one very similar but add cotija cheese when I mix it all up


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 26, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great. I do one very similar but add cotija cheese when I mix it all up


Aye. me too.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Apr 26, 2020)

Have to try it with the cotija sometime


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks good Kevin


----------

